

Take a sneak peak at Moonstone's UI and tell us what you think - bitsapphire
https://marvelapp.com/a31d7h#3555223

======
ben_pr
Looks nice overall.

I have a hard time reading the light green on grey or white background. Not
sure if it's possible to improve the contrast without wrecking your color
scheme.

------
PaulHoule
I'm not signing up for something where I have no idea what it is for.

